# Where can I find an aquarium plastic frame?



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

Quick question... I have a nice 35 gallon without the bottom frame. Does anyone know where I can just buy the bottom plastic frame or frame set for aquariums/terrariums? I can't find them anywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Glasscages.com - Tank Frames


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

Damn that was a fast reply Zach. Thanks once again.


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

Dang, I just called them and they said that my tank is a bit to large for their frames to fit. Mine tank measures exactly 12.5 x 30 in, and their frames are 12 3/8 x 29 7/8.
Does anyone know of a different place maybe?


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

FrogFever said:


> Dang, I just called them and they said that my tank is a bit to large for their frames to fit. Mine tank measures exactly 12.5 x 30 in, and their frames are 12 3/8 x 29 7/8.
> Does anyone know of a different place maybe?


thats a 1/16" on each side.... you sure you cant just run a bead of black caulk around that and call it good?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

motydesign said:


> thats a 1/16" on each side.... you sure you cant just run a bead of black caulk around that and call it good?


The frame is too small, not too big. It will simply not fit.

When I trimmed my homemade tanks years ago, I just used wood corner trim, cut with a miter saw. I painted them black and siliconed them into place.


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmmm. If nothing else I may just have to go that method. There has gotta be some other place in the internet abyss that sells them. Ahh!


----------

